

Bruce Schneier: Inside the Twisted Mind of the Security Professional - mixmax
http://www.wired.com/politics/security/commentary/securitymatters/2008/03/securitymatters_0320

======
Tichy
The identity color reminds me of a recent incident with my bicycle. Somebody
chained his bicycle in front of my bicycle, effectively pinning it to the lamp
post. After a while I tried asking the police for help, but they were unable
to help me, because they would have needed proof that I own the bicycle.
Having the keys to the lock (a chain) was no good, because I could have added
the chain after the original owner pinned it to the lamp post.

